# Using Sodium bisulfate to reduce water PH?



## AlmightyJoshaeus (May 2, 2013)

Hello all! This won't be used for cichlids right now, but could be used for softwater dwarf cichlids in the future  Anyhow, I have a group of licorice gouramies (three adults and five fry that were born in my tanks) that need very soft, acidic water (a PH of 3 is not too low for these fish!) with a low TDS and GH and virtually undetectable KH, but their water is stuck at a PH in the low 6's...upon closer testing, it appears I have a KH reading in this tank a tad above .5 degrees. I read in an apistogramma article on the library that sodium bisulfate can be used to reduce the PH and some other research suggests that this substance destroys KH, but it also has a PH of 1.4, so I need directions on how to use it without inflicting my fish with a fatal case of acidiosis. Perhaps I could mix some in distilled water and add a little of this to water meant for water changes until the desired PH is maintained? Thankx for your advice in advance!


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Yes just dissolve a little bit in some distilled water and then add it to the tank. Check pH every hour and add more if necessary.

Most commercial aquarium pH buffers are sodium bisulfate.


----------



## AlmightyJoshaeus (May 2, 2013)

OK! Thankx  How much do you think I would likely need per gallon?


----------



## Pdxmonkeyboy (Oct 17, 2016)

how much you will need is directly related to how hard your water is. Increased hardness equals increased buffer capacity so you will need more. I would start really really light.


----------



## AlmightyJoshaeus (May 2, 2013)

Got it! Guess I will just learn as I go


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

What monkeyboy said. Start with a teaspoon per cup of distilled water. Add a half cup to the tank and then check the pH an hour later. If necessary add the other half cup. If your KH is fairly low the pH should go down and stay down for an extended period. If the KH is high it will take more. Repeat the process daily until you get to the desired pH.

Personally, I have always preferred humic acids as the best way to lower pH. (oak leaves, almond leaves, blackwater supplements). However these do stain the water which some people may not like.


----------



## AlmightyJoshaeus (May 2, 2013)

Using those too...just need something to remove some residual KH.


----------

